# Judging



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

What exactly is "toeing out"? And does anyone have any suggestions on good resources to improve my judging skills?
Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The toes should point straight forward on the goat. Toeing out is where they point more out towards the sides then straight. Sometimes it is just the way a goat is standing but if you have 10 photos and it looks to be doing it in 9 it is most likely toeout. This can be a trait on the front or hind hoofs or both. 

I attached a photo of a buck Tino that I used to own. He was toe out a bit both front and back. You can kinda see how his rear L hoof and this front R are facing out towards the sides more than straight forward.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I ordered the Judges manuel from AGS to help me understand all the ins and outs of conformation. I believe it was $20 and well worth it.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I think freedomstarfarm explained the toeing out pretty good. As far as improving your judging skills..if you ever get the chance to participate or even watch someones goats in an ADGA Linear Appraisal, I highly recommend it! I learned so much in such a short amount of time from John White and he gave so many tips. He really took the time to explain everything and answered all questions we had. If you are a member of ADGA, you can look up the Linear Appraisal handbook--it has pictures of what a weak & strong animal should look like & what is desirable--very informative!
I would also recommend attending shows and listening to what the judge is describing about your own and other peoples goats. We often have a pre-show thing where the judge explains how to show a goat and asks any questions before beginning the actual show.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Toeing out can be in the front or rear legs. You want to see the hoof almost straight forward on each leg. 

With nigerians this is a common problem. I've found it fairly easy to breed out, but then you start sacrificing udder quality for conformation so it's difficult to find a buck with both flawless conformation and udder genetics that will help correct any doe you put him with. 

Toeing out can be on any goat though...dairy or meat bred.

Here are a couple of my goats as examples...the buck you can see toes out in the rear from being a little cowhocked and slightly in front. The doe has near perfect rear legs and foot placement. :thumb:


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

If you are an ADGA member you can download the linear appraisal book from the ADGA website for free. I found it very helpful.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! Its been very helpful.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! Its been very helpful.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Accidentally posted twice. Sorry


----------

